# Corner Stone Ceremony



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Nov 29, 2010)

Cedar Grove Baptist Church corner stone ceremony. Pictured above Most Worshipful Grand Master of South Carolina Masons PHA Nathaniel Durant and the craft.


----------



## Benton (Nov 29, 2010)

Awesome picture. I hope that I can someday be at a corner stone laying ceremony.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 30, 2010)

Awesome photo Brother!!


----------



## Dave in Waco (Nov 30, 2010)

Oustanding photo!!


----------



## NickGarner (Nov 30, 2010)

Nicely Done!! Thanks for posting the photo. :thumbup:

That is definitely a distinguished looking group of brethren.:SNC:


----------

